# Pen Blank experiment



## Don Van Dyne (Mar 20, 2021)

I’ve been playing around trying to create “clouds”. These have become pretty popular...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 20, 2021)

Very nice. Like em all

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 20, 2021)

I'd say you've been pretty darn successful. Great colors and swirls! All are great, but really like the yellow and orange. The translucency you've got with those really makes them stand out.


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Mar 20, 2021)

trc65 said:


> I'd say you've been pretty darn successful. Great colors and swirls! All are great, but really like the yellow and orange. The translucency you've got with those really makes them stand out.


Thanks! The yellow with the darker stabilized redwood has been a lot of people’s favorite!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 20, 2021)

Success! These are truly outstanding! Will make just awesome pens! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2021)

5-9 look orange to me. I like that. But they all look great.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Mar 20, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> 5-9 look orange to me. I like that. But they all look great.


Thanks! By the way, they look orange to everyone (they’re orange!).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 20, 2021)

Those are extremely cool- digging the orange one and they look like rose petals.
I bet if you swapped 7 & 8 (to 8 & 7 from left to right), they would form an rose orange petal pattern.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Mar 20, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Those are extremely cool- digging the orange one and they look like rose petals.
> I bet if you swapped 7 & 8 (to 8 & 7 from left to right), they would form an rose orange petal pattern.


I think I see it


----------



## Tony (Mar 20, 2021)

Those are all very sweet! 5-9 are labeled as white, I believe that's why Marc said they look orange.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Mar 20, 2021)

Tony said:


> Those are all very sweet! 5-9 are labeled as white, I believe that's why Marc said they look orange.


Oh my goodness!You’re absolutely right I didn’t notice that! That’s what I get for trying to be sarcastic I guess. Anyway thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 20, 2021)

Looking great. I got some spalted hackberry that had a knot area that is much darker. Ws thinking of doing a similar hybrid with red translucent and white swirl but am still procrastinating. That right there makes me almost get started...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 21, 2021)

Love them all but the Redwood/Orange are my favorite

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Mar 21, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Looking great. I got some spalted hackberry that had a knot area that is much darker. Ws thinking of doing a similar hybrid with red translucent and white swirl but am still procrastinating. That right there makes me almost get started...


Go for it and show some pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScoutDog (May 6, 2021)

I approve!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 15, 2021)

Don Van Dyne said:


> Go for it and show some pics!









Well I finally got around to casting a trial blank out of that nasty wood. We will see how long till I get a pen turned out of it

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Aug 17, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> View attachment 214303View attachment 214304View attachment 214305
> Well I finally got around to casting a trial blank out of that nasty wood. We will see how long till I get a pen turned out of it


Very interested to see what this looks like after its turned! The best parts are always on the inside!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 21, 2021)

There wasnt a lot of color left. Just dribbles here and there. The non stabilized spalted wood just about killed the project at the drilling and at the turning stage.
I have a pot, just didnt use it on this blank. Lazy days are over. Cant stand that kind of screwups twice.




The white streak in the second picture is planned. The plan may not work so well, it looks almost like a separation. Will have to use a lot more white or none at all.
This will be a user, not a sales item. Not even an advertising item. Just a usable pen that the wife can drop in her purse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Aug 22, 2021)

That’s still a pretty nice pen that you made with your own hands for your wife! Looks perfect to me sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 22, 2021)

She likes it and that counts for a lot. Plus it is a great place to gain practice. If it is a screw up, why, I will just refund the purchase price


----------

